# A Few Mods



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

Brought the trailer back from the storage lot getting ready for a trip to Florida in a couple of weeks. Decided to do some mods others here have tackled.

The mods include:-
* Water pump mod (added loop to outlet)
* Additonal storage mod
* Interior lighting mod
* Relocate TV
* Interior slide support (done previously)

A few maintainence items to accomplish and I am ready to go.

Here is a link to Flicker. Look for the sets on the right side of the screen for the various mods.

My link

Gary


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ha! Showoff! Nah, only kidding...

You have done a great job with it all! It looks like you've been very busy!


----------

